# Hemi Pharma?



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Anyone used hemipharma yet?

Seen some lab reports and it looks good on paper. 
New labs tend to be great to start at least. 

A mate got a few bits and I'm maybe getting some test E and deca


----------



## BelfastGuy82 (Oct 16, 2020)

Presumably you've already got a lab that you're happy with. Why roll the dice on a new one..?

Makes no sense to me. If the stuff turns out to be as good as the stuff you're already taking, then you've just taken a pointless sideways step. No..?


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

BelfastGuy82 said:


> Presumably you've already got a lab that you're happy with. Why roll the dice on a new one..?
> 
> Makes no sense to me. If the stuff turns out to be as good as the stuff you're already taking, then you've just taken a pointless sideways step. No..?


They do some interesting meds that not all labs do. They've got a mass mix 500 that contains125mg of each tren e, test e, mast e, deca


----------



## [email protected] (12 mo ago)

G-man99 said:


> Anyone used hemipharma yet?
> 
> Seen some lab reports and it looks good on paper.
> New labs tend to be great to start at least.
> ...


wanna get that too let us know if its g2g i know just 1 online s have it its


----------



## BelfastGuy82 (Oct 16, 2020)

drwae said:


> They do some interesting meds that not all labs do. They've got a mass mix 500 that contains125mg of each tren e, test e, mast e, deca


Sure, but he's only mentioned getting Test E and Deca. Already available from all good retailers... Why take a risk that it might be shite and have your levels drop. If I already had a good thing I'd stick with it.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

BelfastGuy82 said:


> Sure, but he's only mentioned getting Test E and Deca. Already available from all good retailers... Why take a risk that it might be shite and have your levels drop. If I already had a good thing I'd stick with it.


Good price on it 

Not ran a cycle for over 6 months. 

Just started pharmaqo test E and this came available, so on the assumption that new labs tend to be well dosed, thought I'd try it. 

I've never stuck to one brand, other than NP for a few years 

Variety is the spice of life 😆


----------



## [email protected] (12 mo ago)

G-man99 said:


> Good price on it
> 
> Not ran a cycle for over 6 months.
> 
> ...


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

@[email protected] 

Ref Pharmaqo 

Just on feel alone. Improved libido after 10-12 days and general well being shows it's certainly a decent amount of test in it.
Running 450mg a week


----------



## [email protected] (12 mo ago)

G-man99 said:


> @[email protected]
> 
> Ref Pharmaqo
> 
> ...


i m running it too tomorrow start of week 4 but why didn t i gained weight still using t400 tri test pharmaqo
I wanted to get bloods but they sent me a email saying I squeeze too hard the finger lol


----------



## [email protected] (12 mo ago)

G-man99 said:


> @[email protected]
> 
> Ref Pharmaqo
> 
> ...


ye i got ****ing libido i dont like it that high its very hard I like masturbate 3-5time a day on test


----------



## [email protected] (12 mo ago)

G-man99 said:


> @[email protected]
> 
> Ref Pharmaqo
> 
> ...


but when will you use hemi pharma let us know how was it


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> but when will you use hemi pharma let us know how was it


I'll report back once I've used hemi for a few weeks


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> ye i got ****ing libido i dont like it that high its very hard I like masturbate 3-5time a day on test


Are you about 18??? 🤣


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Seen this on 2 main site both renown for selling chip fat in a bottle probably pharmaqo or intex rebranded!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

topdog said:


> Seen this on 2 main site both renown for selling chip fat in a bottle probably pharmaqo or intex rebranded!


Pharmqo seems to be OK, only people bashing it seem to have an agenda 

Personally I've only just started using pharmaqo Test E and 3 jabs in of 450mg a week. It's PIP free and 100% contains testosterone, how much I don't know. 

Tried intex T500 once and PIP was brutal, again had plenty of test in but unusable 

No idea who is behind which lab, but you seem to be in the know about them all


----------



## Topjuicing22 (Jan 11, 2022)

Oh yeah I know where your talking about now 
Be good if they had hygene I liked them when I could get my hands on them 


G-man99 said:


> Different site I've seen it on.
> 
> View attachment 213581


----------



## [email protected] (12 mo ago)

G-man99 said:


> Are you about 18??? 🤣


21


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> Anyone used hemipharma yet?
> 
> Seen some lab reports and it looks good on paper.
> New labs tend to be great to start at least.
> ...


Come on g man they are not going to be better than the labs we get unless they are made out of the Uk and imported to the Uk. Seems raws are getting harder to get in the to us unless your thinking a head ?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

gavzilla said:


> Come on g man they are not going to be better than the labs we get unless they are made out of the Uk and imported to the Uk. Seems raws are getting harder to get in the to us unless your thinking a head ?


Who mentioned it'll be better??

Just expecting a new lab to dose accurate to the stated label and at least get some hype going. 

Not great business to go to all the hassle and expense of setting up and underdosing, then falling flat on its arse


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

These were posted


----------



## Garryspoon (Oct 2, 2018)

G-man99 said:


> These were posted
> View attachment 213588
> 
> View attachment 213590
> ...


Can't argue with that!

I like the fact that they've released the slightly under ones too.


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> Who mentioned it'll be better??
> 
> Just expecting a new lab to dose accurate to the stated label and at least get some hype going.
> 
> Not great business to go to all the hassle and expense of setting up and underdosing, then falling flat on its arse


Let’s face it the raws are getting harder to get to the Uk. Labs are possibly stretching their raws out. The problem seems to be popping up occasionally and a couple of labs have disappeared. For me personally I dont trust new labs right now. Better the devil you know than you don’t know. Experienced labs will be finding other ways to get their raws they are experienced and should have other ways to get the raws back onto the UK. I’m not so sure about trusting a new Uk lab popping up just now myself. But that’s just me G man I’ll just sit back and observe which labs are the pros with better connections and the resources to fix this situation. This lab maybe ok I don’t know them personally.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

gavzilla said:


> Let’s face it the raws are getting harder to get to the Uk. Labs are possibly stretching their raws out. The problem seems to be popping up occasionally and a couple of labs have disappeared. For me personally I dont trust new labs right now. Better the devil you know than you don’t know. Experienced labs will be finding other ways to get their raws they are experienced and should have other ways to get the raws back onto the UK. I’m not so sure about trusting a new Uk lab popping up just now myself. But that’s just me G man I’ll just sit back and observe which labs are the pros with better connections and the resources to fix this situation. This lab maybe ok I don’t know them personally.


I'm only getting some test and deca for a low dose, long run. Managed to get it at a good price as its new. 
I'm sure it'll be OK. Will report back at some point.


----------



## 132814 (Dec 1, 2021)

G-man99 said:


> Anyone used hemipharma yet?
> 
> Seen some lab reports and it looks good on paper.
> New labs tend to be great to start at least.
> ...


Never heard of them but not bad lab results at all that.


----------



## BelfastGuy82 (Oct 16, 2020)

G-man99 said:


> Managed to get it at a good price as its new.


Is that common..? Labs doing low introductory prices..?

Anything I see with any kind of discount on it is a red flag for me these days. Like... if a different kind of drug dealer offered you some cut price heroin, surely you'd ask why it was on sale, what was wrong with it. 

I'd stick with your Pharmaqo and let someone else be the guinea pig for this other stuff. Tuck it away for later (if you've already bought it).


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

Sustanation79 said:


> Never heard of them


You know nothing.


----------



## Dr_Strong (Dec 4, 2021)

gavzilla said:


> Let’s face it the raws are getting harder to get to the Uk. Labs are possibly stretching their raws out. The problem seems to be popping up occasionally and a couple of labs have disappeared. For me personally I dont trust new labs right now. Better the devil you know than you don’t know. Experienced labs will be finding other ways to get their raws they are experienced and should have other ways to get the raws back onto the UK. I’m not so sure about trusting a new Uk lab popping up just now myself. But that’s just me G man I’ll just sit back and observe which labs are the pros with better connections and the resources to fix this situation. This lab maybe ok I don’t know them personally.


this is actually a very astute observation with regards to why so many people seem to be getting/using underdosed gear right now, even from some well known labs... stretching out their raws is entirely possible. 

we are seeing lots of underdosed gear on the market right now, its quite scary

all the more reason to GET BLOODS EVERYONE


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

Dr_Strong said:


> this is actually a very astute observation with regards to why so many people seem to be getting/using underdosed gear right now, even from some well known labs... stretching out their raws is entirely possible.
> 
> we are seeing lots of underdosed gear on the market right now, its quite scary
> 
> all the more reason to GET BLOODS EVERYONE


This is why I do my bloods 3-4 time a year and I understand how I should feel. Mind the labs I’ve tested have always come back bang on. I have not been ripped off yet and medichecks have been consistent every single time. They come back with in a few mg of my pharma grade gear bloods. Lab owners try and put doubt into other labs and blood testing labs. labs are sometimes under dosing to stretch out their gear because of this pandemic. I mean if they have to half dose it they should say 150 mg instead of 300 mg lol! I would still buy it as long as it was half priced lol! Least they are being honest.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

gavzilla said:


> This is why I do my bloods 3-4 time a year and I understand how I should feel. Mind the labs I’ve tested have always come back bang on. I have not been ripped off yet and medichecks have been consistent every single time. They come back with in a few mg of my pharma grade gear bloods. Lab owners try and put doubt into other labs and blood testing labs. labs are sometimes under dosing to stretch out their gear because of this pandemic. I mean if they have to half dose it they should say 150 mg instead of 300 mg lol! I would still buy it as long as it was half priced lol! Least they are being honest.


Have we got proof of which labs are underdosing then or is it just rival labs/resellers playing games???


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> Have we got proof of which labs are underdosing then or is it just rival labs/resellers playing games???


Good point G man I’m not bashing no lab but I do know some labs are struggling with raws that’s all I am saying.


----------



## CandleLitDesert (Mar 8, 2015)

G-man99 said:


> Anyone used hemipharma yet?
> 
> Seen some lab reports and it looks good on paper.
> New labs tend to be great to start at least.
> ...


Thought you wasn't going to cycle again ?


----------



## Dr_Strong (Dec 4, 2021)

Issue is partly that guys aren't always sharing their bloods. They'll say "oh I got bloods and it was underdosed" but then don't post it up

I say we need to name and shame more

If something ain't right, show the boys your results


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Test results mean jack!! We’ll see as the products roll out!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

CandleLitDesert said:


> Thought you wasn't going to cycle again ?


Just staying low dosed at 450mg test 300mg deca. Orals and tren etc no longer have a place though. 
AAS are like pringles 🤪


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hopefully in a few weeks I'll have something positive to report 🤞


----------



## Dr_Strong (Dec 4, 2021)

G-man99 said:


> View attachment 213609
> 
> 
> Hopefully in a few weeks I'll have something positive to report 🤞


Nice one. packaging and presentation looks good. let us know, i will prob pick some up in a few weeks maybe


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

BelfastGuy82 said:


> Is that common..? Labs doing low introductory prices..?
> 
> Anything I see with any kind of discount on it is a red flag for me these days. Like... if a different kind of drug dealer offered you some cut price heroin, surely you'd ask why it was on sale, what was wrong with it.
> 
> I'd stick with your Pharmaqo and let someone else be the guinea pig for this other stuff. Tuck it away for later (if you've already bought it).


I’ve never been offered heroin in my life. You need to change your company.


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

BelfastGuy82 said:


> Is that common..? Labs doing low introductory prices..?
> 
> Anything I see with any kind of discount on it is a red flag for me these days. Like... if a different kind of drug dealer offered you some cut price heroin, surely you'd ask why it was on sale, what was wrong with it.
> 
> I'd stick with your Pharmaqo and let someone else be the guinea pig for this other stuff. Tuck it away for later (if you've already bought it).


What a fcuking ridiculous comparison. 
Is that what you said to the store manager of your local Aldi the last time they had some new flavour Pop Tarts on a half price introductory offer?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

js77 said:


> What a fcuking ridiculous comparison.
> Is that what you said to the store manager of your local Aldi the last time they had some new flavour Pop Tarts on a half price introductory offer?


Like pretty much every new product that goes on sale to generate interest in it 

Stop being so reasonable and forward thinking


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Looks tasty stuff. Nice packaging 

I like Green


----------



## Godwin (Dec 21, 2021)

gavzilla said:


> Good point G man I’m not bashing no lab but I do know some labs are struggling with raws that’s all I am saying.


What labs are struggling? Have the owners told you this or have you seen disappointing bloods with these labs?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

DarkKnight said:


> Looks tasty stuff. Nice packaging
> 
> I like Green


Something a bit hulk like innit


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

G-man99 said:


> Something a bit hulk like innit


I’m sold on it already


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

Godwin said:


> What labs are struggling? Have the owners told you this or have you seen disappointing bloods with these labs?





Godwin said:


> What labs are struggling? Have the owners told you this or have you seen disappointing bloods with these labs?


I’ve seen bloods results and I know some lads have had issues with labs yes. Although you do have to use your brain as there is secret agendas.


----------



## BelfastGuy82 (Oct 16, 2020)

js77 said:


> What a fcuking ridiculous comparison.
> Is that what you said to the store manager of your local Aldi the last time they had some new flavour Pop Tarts on a half price introductory offer?


Would you be surprised to learn that there are no Aldi stores in Northern Ireland..? 

I think comparing drugs to drugs is much less ridiculous than comparing drugs to Pop Tarts.


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

BelfastGuy82 said:


> Would you be surprised to learn that there are no Aldi stores in Northern Ireland..?
> 
> I think comparing drugs to drugs is much less ridiculous than comparing drugs to Pop Tarts.


Lidl’s??? …..surely you must have those ??
And clearly you’ve not tried a Pop Tart either then by the sounds of things!


----------



## Garryspoon (Oct 2, 2018)

js77 said:


> Lidl’s??? …..surely you must have those ??
> And clearly you’ve not tried a Pop Tart either then by the sounds of things!



Imagine a bit of brown sprinkled over a strawberry cream pop tart! 

I'd be in for a discount on that 🤗


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Garryspoon said:


> Imagine a bit of brown sprinkled over a strawberry cream pop tart!
> 
> I'd be in for a discount on that 🤗


An insane sugar rush followed by the calming opium effects….G, you’re a genius.
I might add that one to my list 👀


----------



## B88F (Mar 22, 2021)

Keep us informed @G-man99 its nice to know their happy to spend a bob or two to get tests done on their gear, maybe these guys have seen a niche in the UGL market and can see other peoples mistakes.


----------



## BelfastGuy82 (Oct 16, 2020)

js77 said:


> Lidl’s??? …..surely you must have those ??
> And clearly you’ve not tried a Pop Tart either then by the sounds of things!


The Lidl in my village packed up shop years ago due to a lack of business it seems. I knew that them not selling alcohol would be their downfall. 

I didn't even know they still made Pop Tarts. Haven't had one in a few decades at least, wasn't impressed back then.

Tesco Jaffa Cakes would be a more worthy heroin substitute.


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

BelfastGuy82 said:


> The Lidl in my village packed up shop years ago due to a lack of business it seems. I knew that them not selling alcohol would be their downfall.
> 
> I didn't even know they still made Pop Tarts. Haven't had one in a few decades at least, wasn't impressed back then.
> 
> Tesco Jaffa Cakes would be a more worthy heroin substitute.


Good point about Lidl. How come they don’t sell alcohol in Nothern Ireland ? 
I think your point about Pop Tarts being overrated is more than valid and further backs my claim as to why an introductory offer on a new line of flavours would make commercial sense.


----------



## BelfastGuy82 (Oct 16, 2020)

js77 said:


> Good point about Lidl. How come they don’t sell alcohol in Nothern Ireland ?


This is going back 15 or 20 years so I'm hazy on what exactly the situation was. Lidl definitely sells booze here *now*.

So back then we either had some stupid licensing laws, or, I want to say that it was up to individual stores to apply for their off-licence and this one for whatever reason chose not to. I'm sure they regretted that decision when the shutters came down.

@Tricky Were supermarkets allowed to sell booze here 15 or 20 years ago, or were we still in the dark ages in that regard..? I'm older than you but I really can't remember if my local Tesco had booze or not.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Anyone used hemipharma yet?


Arrived this morning, looks nice


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

TURBS said:


> Arrived this morning, looks nice
> View attachment 213666


Gains incoming hopefully


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

BelfastGuy82 said:


> This is going back 15 or 20 years so I'm hazy on what exactly the situation was. Lidl definitely sells booze here *now*.
> 
> So back then we either had some stupid licensing laws, or, I want to say that it was up to individual stores to apply for their off-licence and this one for whatever reason chose not to. I'm sure they regretted that decision when the shutters came down.
> 
> @Tricky Were supermarkets allowed to sell booze here 15 or 20 years ago, or were we still in the dark ages in that regard..? I'm older than you but I really can't remember if my local Tesco had booze or not.


I’m only 32 so I honestly don’t know


----------



## DV8 (Jun 24, 2021)

topdog said:


> Seen this on 2 main site both renown for selling chip fat in a bottle probably pharmaqo or intex rebranded!


Could you PM me these 2 known websites mate? So I know which to avoid.

Hate how much fake shite is around these days, bring back the ProChem days.


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

DV8 said:


> Could you PM me these 2 known websites mate? So I know which to avoid.
> 
> Hate how much fake shite is around these days, bring back the ProChem days.


Easily to find mate


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Pointless starting another thread, so I'll update this one.

Started using Hemi pharma tonight.

300mg Test, 300mg Deca and 0.5ml Dimensions mega test.

Obviously won't know anything for a while but I will update about PIP, if any in the next day or so


----------



## Garryspoon (Oct 2, 2018)

I’ve just started my 2nd bottle of TC and added in Tren A. Very low dose but the test really seems to be working well. I’d had a free pack of cialis chucked in  good wood 😆😆! Yet to tried the anavar as I’m using 0.25 injectable dbol pre workout.

Very smooth injection, strength up, adding lean tissue, slight rise in libido. Must say so far I’m happy









.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

36 hrs later, zero PIP


----------



## Testosteroned (Dec 5, 2021)

G-man99 said:


> 36 hrs later, zero PIP


How’s this going mate?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Testosteroned said:


> How’s this going mate?


Seems decent enough, had covid the last week so food intake has been a bit lower and training not at 100%, but still feeling strong and looking full


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Finished my cycle now and will say that it was decent enough. 

Weight gain, strength gains, increased libido, joints felt smoother. All the typical signs of test and deca

No bloods to confirm levels, but they will next get done for health markers 

Would I use it again??

Yes I would


----------



## Garryspoon (Oct 2, 2018)

This is a mate reading from Hemi Test C at 200mg per week.

He's been on 5/6 weeks, bloods drawn approx 48hrs after his last injection.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Garryspoon said:


> This is a mate reading from Hemi Test C at 200mg per week.
> 
> He's been on 5/6 weeks, bloods drawn approx 48hrs after his last injection.
> 
> View attachment 215039


Looks very good


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Anyone used hemipharma yet?
> 
> Seen some lab reports and it looks good on paper.
> New labs tend to be great to start at least.
> ...


First time you've called him a mate😂😜


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

BelfastGuy82 said:


> Presumably you've already got a lab that you're happy with. Why roll the dice on a new one..?
> 
> Makes no sense to me. If the stuff turns out to be as good as the stuff you're already taking, then you've just taken a pointless sideways step. No..?


I like steak, sometimes I want to eat pork though.

So🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

BelfastGuy82 said:


> Sure, but he's only mentioned getting Test E and Deca. Already available from all good retailers... Why take a risk that it might be shite and have your levels drop. If I already had a good thing I'd stick with it.


Because labs fail or get busted. Maybe they're cheaper. Maybe they're in stock when others aren't.
Maybe they're free as they're new.
Maybe he likes the pretty labels.
First 2 are good enough reasons.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

simonboyle said:


> Because labs fail or get busted. Maybe they're cheaper. Maybe they're in stock when others aren't.
> Maybe they're free as they're new.
> Maybe he likes the pretty labels.
> First 2 are good enough reasons.


Was the last 2 though that got me 😁


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Was the last 2 though that got me 😁


Thought as much


----------



## Dafty5000 (Jul 9, 2021)

Anyone used the hemi var 50mg? Good bad average


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Dafty5000 said:


> Anyone used the hemi var 50mg? Good bad average


@Garryspoon was it you or someone else who posted about Hemi orals?


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Onesizefitsall22 said:


> So it seems at the moment hemi is g2g has anyone tried the mass mix ?
> I'm expecting a decent amount of pip. Don't usually try blends but was quite cheap so Thought give it a go .
> Will update after a while 😊


What’s in the mass mix?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Onesizefitsall22 said:


> So it seems at the moment hemi is g2g has anyone tried the mass mix ?
> I'm expecting a decent amount of pip. Don't usually try blends but was quite cheap so Thought give it a go .
> Will update after a while 😊


@drwae


----------



## Garryspoon (Oct 2, 2018)

G-man99 said:


> @Garryspoon was it you or someone else who posted about Hemi orals?


I found a few data sheets on them a couple of months ago that I posted up.

Used a few bits including the Var 50. Rated it with any decent labs I've used over the years 👌


----------



## Dafty5000 (Jul 9, 2021)

Garryspoon said:


> I found a few data sheets on them a couple of months ago that I posted up.
> 
> Used a few bits including the Var 50. Rated it with any decent labs I've used over the years 👌


Thanks for the reply @G-man99 @Garryspoon nice to get user reports from accounts older than a week 👀 👍


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Been cruising on this since end of my cycle at 250mg per week. 

Dropping to 150mg every 10 days soon 

Everything feels as it should


----------



## B88F (Mar 22, 2021)

Decent lab then, i'll bare that in mind.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

G-man99 said:


> Been cruising on this since end of my cycle at 250mg per week.
> 
> Dropping to 150mg every 10 days soon
> 
> ...


Got a price list lad?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

DarkKnight said:


> Got a price list lad?


You sold it to me 🤷‍♂️


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

B88F said:


> Decent lab then, i'll bare that in mind.


Seems fine mate. 

Only used test and deca but both worked


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

G-man99 said:


> You sold it to me 🤷‍♂️


No one likes a grass


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

DarkKnight said:


> No one likes a grass


Meet up we'll have a straighter to sort it out then


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

G-man99 said:


> Meet up we'll have a straighter to sort it out then


Name a place and I’ll be there brohomo


----------



## Leev8 (8 mo ago)

G-man99 said:


> Good price on it
> 
> Not ran a cycle for over 6 months.
> 
> ...


How is the pip after injection ive just done a vial of pharmaqo and the pip was the worst ever every injection


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Leev8 said:


> How is the pip after injection ive just done a vial of pharmaqo and the pip was the worst ever every injection


Zero PIP from Hemi or pharmaqo, dimensions or DG that I've used recently


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

DarkKnight said:


> Name a place and I’ll be there brohomo


North Wales!
I'm working nights but can pop out for 5 mins


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

G-man99 said:


> North Wales!
> I'm working nights but can pop out for 5 mins


Won’t take that long to put you on your arse ya sheep shagging phaggot


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

DarkKnight said:


> Won’t take that long to put you on your arse ya sheep shagging phaggot


Yeah yeah, all talk boyo


----------



## no-one (Jul 3, 2016)

DarkKnight said:


> Won’t take that long to put you on your arse ya sheep shagging phaggot


That's quite a journey from Margate mate.


----------



## no-one (Jul 3, 2016)

G-man99 said:


> Yeah yeah, all talk boyo


He lives in Margate, or possibly Ramsgate (I forget now). Somewhere shit within the Kent East coast. If he is who I think he is.

I offered him out during Xmas time while I was in Minster spending time with my in-laws. He sh*t himself. I was that close.


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

no-one said:


> He lives in Margate, or possibly Ramsgate (I forget now). Somewhere shit within the Kent East coast. If he is who I think he is.
> 
> I offered him out during Xmas time while I was in Minster spending time with my in-laws. He sh*t himself. I was that close.


Fcuk me he’s on form this evening…first time for everything I suppose .


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

no-one said:


> He lives in Margate, or possibly Ramsgate (I forget now). Somewhere shit within the Kent East coast. If he is who I think he is.
> 
> I offered him out during Xmas time while I was in Minster spending time with my in-laws. He sh*t himself. I was that close.


I don’t know who you think I am but I can assure you I’m not him 

If you’d have ever offered me out I would’ve been there putting you to sleep in a heartbeat


----------



## no-one (Jul 3, 2016)

DarkKnight said:


> I don’t know who you think I am but I can assure you I’m not him
> 
> If you’d have ever offered me out I would’ve been there putting you to sleep in a heartbeat


I reckon you’re “igottekkers”. He always used to go on about how tasty he thought he was - offering out strangers for straighteners etc.

You might not be him though. I don’t think I’ve seen you post up any pornographic photos of your girlfriend (yet).


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

no-one said:


> I reckon you’re “igottekkers”. He always used to go on about how tasty he thought he was - offering out strangers for straighteners etc.
> 
> You might not be him though. I don’t think I’ve seen you post up any pornographic photos of your girlfriend (yet).


No mention of Triumph either 🤷‍♂️


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> Been cruising on this since end of my cycle at 250mg per week.
> 
> Dropping to 150mg every 10 days soon
> 
> ...


I always had you down to a smooth hand man. Dont offer me a wank ever again plz.


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

DarkKnight said:


> Got a price list lad?


Against the rules Dark knight. You dont need a price list.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

gavzilla said:


> I always had you down to a smooth hand man. Dont offer me a wank ever again plz.


I'll use lotion


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

no-one said:


> I reckon you’re “igottekkers”. He always used to go on about how tasty he thought he was - offering out strangers for straighteners etc.
> 
> You might not be him though. I don’t think I’ve seen you post up any pornographic photos of your girlfriend (yet).





G-man99 said:


> I'll use lotion


heway Have you ever had a lubed wank by a rough working man’s hand before ??? Even worse. I’ll contact you if I ever decide to use tren again.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

gavzilla said:


> heway Have you ever had a lubed wank by a rough working man’s hand before ??? Even worse. I’ll contact you if I ever decide to use tren again.


The lotion was for finger insertion, my hands are ribbed for your pleasure

They certainly aren't rough from work 🤣


----------



## Dafty5000 (Jul 9, 2021)

Hemi make lube? just asking for a friend 👀


----------



## leeblack33 (Jul 8, 2021)

How is their Anavar? I am tempted to try their 10mg Var. 
So far so good on paper and lab reports. I hope it is not cut with some winstrol.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

leeblack33 said:


> How is their Anavar? I am tempted to try their 10mg Var.
> So far so good on paper and lab reports. I hope it is not cut with some winstrol.


What lab reports are they? The ones the lab sent in themselves 🤦‍♂️


----------



## leeblack33 (Jul 8, 2021)

DarkKnight said:


> What lab reports are they? The ones the lab sent in themselves 🤦‍♂️


It probably is, seems like Hemi is no go.


----------



## andrewwalsh131 (Oct 27, 2021)

leeblack33 said:


> How is their Anavar? I am tempted to try their 10mg Var.
> So far so good on paper and lab reports. I hope it is not cut with some winstrol.


I don't think it's ANAVAR mate I added it to my test and mast cycle after 6 days of taking 100mg a day I've broken out in acne and my face is like a balloon. I think mines dbol.


----------



## andrewwalsh131 (Oct 27, 2021)

G-man99 said:


> Anyone used hemipharma yet?
> 
> Seen some lab reports and it looks good on paper.
> New labs tend to be great to start at least.
> ...


How did you get on with the ANAVAR ?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

andrewwalsh131 said:


> How did you get on with the ANAVAR ?


What anavar?


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

andrewwalsh131 said:


> How did you get on with the ANAVAR ?


Why did you shout the last bit?


----------



## Juggernaut (7 mo ago)

so what are you saying hemi pharma anavar is bunk? 
I've had their oils I've still got some dbol to try I know their test is spot on but never tried their var. 



andrewwalsh131 said:


> I don't think it's ANAVAR mate I added it to my test and mast cycle after 6 days of taking 100mg a day I've broken out in acne and my face is like a balloon. I think mines dbol.


----------



## Juggernaut (7 mo ago)

So hemi pharma anavar is bunk?
Have u tried anything else from them? there test e is on point mate


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Always see lots of these accusations but very rarely see any evidence of it......


Correct dosing maybe, totally different compound on purpose, very doubtful


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

I tested my bloods on hemi and the sust come back as it should. Not affiliated with hemi before dark prince jumps in. I’ve tested my bloods on DG, SG, Nexus and hemi and they all come back spot on and dosed correctly according to my bloods. My mate used hemi oxy and rates them.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

gavzilla said:


> I tested my bloods on hemi and the sust come back as it should. Not affiliated with hemi before dark prince jumps in. I’ve tested my bloods on DG, SG, Nexus and hemi and they all come back spot on and dosed correctly according to my bloods. My mate used hemi oxy and rates them.


I don’t care very much for the slander Gav. I thought we were bros


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

DarkKnight said:


> I don’t care very much for the slander Gav. I thought we were bros


I’m sorry it won’t happen again.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

gavzilla said:


> I’m sorry it won’t happen again.


I’ll let you off as I’ve grown quite fond of you over the last year


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

DarkKnight said:


> I’ll let you off as I’ve grown quite fond of you over the last year


In box me your number, maybe we can date sometime my dark prince.


----------

